# Has anybody lost a lure in the North Pine?



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anybody lost a lure in the North Pine&#8230;

Well I found one recently&#8230; I snagged it whilst trolling for jew&#8230; the description is as follows:

•	Brand name&#8230; probably Mann's
•	Model? most probably S 10+&#8230; same distinctive shape as one of mine
•	Colour? Your guess is as good as mine
•	Was lost but now found
•	Used&#8230; how many times unknown, but not for some time
•	Age unspecified
•	No hooks at present&#8230; my guess is they've rusted away
•	Still has split rings attached
•	Has very strong leader still attached
•	I think it may have been used to fish for jacks, but the jack won, then detached itself
•	Has numerous types of sea-creatures attached

If you have lost it, it now rests on a dilapidated bench beside the garage (also dilapidated) in my back yard. You can visit me and claim it if you wish, or just steal it, also if you wish. I wouldn't mind if you used some tricky sleight of hand to remove it whilst you're talking with me when you visit. I'll even look away if your sleight of hand is not tricky enough for the job.

Attached are photos of it, and another photo of my own bought one, together with another lost and found one that I rehabilitated some years ago, but have never used, myself. All of its colour had bleached away, but in general was in a pretty good condition. I found that one hanging from a mangrove tree in a remote Scarborough area, looking pretty much worse for wear, but nowhere near the condition of the one that this article is about.

I don't want to be rushed by a horde of lure freaks, so if you're interested, PM me and I'll forward you my address.

Why couldn't it have been one of my Koolie Minnows that I snagged?

I must have a Mann's S 10+ thing going&#8230; both lures I've found have been the same type and model.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So I'm not the only one who collects found lures. Whack a set of hooks on it and catch a fish on it, give it some sense of self-worth.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I often wonder where the rafts of lost lures end up washing to??? This year the Pine has accumulated maybe $400 worth of hard and soft bod lures from my boxes......I know exactly where quite a few are but do not feel like diving 7m down to get them though.
This year I think o have rescued about 7 or 8 from a lift of flotsam and UV decay in the Pine.

Chances are if you snag up a Threadybuster down there somewhere it will be mine.


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

If anyone finds a Koolie Minnow about 5mts from the boat ramp at Diamond Head.. Its mine... Should be in good condition as it was straight out of the box and only purchased hours before!! arrrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Thats awesome and worthy of being mounted in a display box (once the worms have decayed away) :lol: Pat.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

The badly encrusted lure lay on top of the battered old outside table in the backyard for some weeks, then as I was passing the other day, I idly picked it up and gave it a bit of a rub... bugger me, some of the crusty stuff came off revealing reasonable paintwork beneath. I had no time right then, but thought that I would investigate further in the near future.

Today I did just that...































Well if you recognise your lost lure, now... you're not getting it back!

I'm gonna use it!

There are a couple of teeth marks on either side, so i reckon a good jack might have taken it home for a while... I don't know how much line the fellow lost, but the leader took some cutting.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

wow catch a jackie on it


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Have you used it yet?


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Haha score! What a transformation. I bet after all that the lure is loaded to the brim with mojo!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

premium said:


> Have you used it yet?


No, not yet... I haven't gotten round to attaching hooks to it yet... but... it will happen!



Evoids said:


> Haha score! What a transformation. I bet after all that the lure is loaded to the brim with mojo!


Surely mojo would be oozing from it, eh? plus it would know all the ebbs and flows of the North Pine by now!

My casting arm's starting to twitch!



imtheman said:


> wow catch a jackie on it


I reckon that's what made the teeth marks, so what am I waiting for?

Jimbo


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

i've never seen a lure look so sad look at its eyes before you better take it outta its misery an get a fish to eat it


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

imtheman said:


> i've never seen a lure look so sad look at its eyes before you better take it outta its misery an get a fish to eat it


It looked a whole lot sadder before that crappy stuff came off... you must admit. I was amazed at the good condition it was actually in when cleaned up.

I'm sure that if it ever lands a decent jack, it will have a smirk on its dial... I certainly will.

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Well... it finally happened... attached a single hook at rear of said lure, and gave it a thorough work-out today... started roundabout where I retrieved it from the depths of North Pine River.

However... I trolled the Koolie from my launch pad at Bald Hills ramp, hooked and released a nice flattie of 50cm as I entered the South Pine... then nothing all the way up to the Petrie road bridges...

That's when I replaced the Koolie with the Manns S 10+... the reconditioned lure reclaimed from the Nth Pine!

I could feel it working really well... but no takers... came to the jack spot, and cast/retrieved it with a vengeance... still no takers! Cast it out and trolled it back a forth in front of the jack area... Nothing! Nada!

Sooooo, I just kept trolling, and just after I passed the green buouy, hookup! Almost immediately, the fish came towards me, creating the impression that I'd lost it... but a quick retrieve and still on!

Cat-fish! still, it gave me a good tussle as is usual for that species... quick piccies, slipped the single hook and he's away!

I guess that after all the rain on Saturday (Helen and I actually went to the cricket that was wiped out for the day  ) I guess you could expect catties in the rivers.

However... I'm really pleased with the way this lure works on the troll, and I'll use it a bit more, especially up the creek! It feels like a fish-catcher!

I guess you could sum up the day with... Flattie and Cattie! 

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Geordie (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice work on a re-claimed lure. That is recycling at its best.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Mojo confirmed! Well done!


----------

